# The BEST Cookie!



## Bonzi (Sep 29, 2015)

What's your favorite home made cookie?
What's your favorite store bough cookie?
Any good/different cookie recipes to share?


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> What's your favorite home made cookie?
> What's your favorite store bough cookie?
> Any good/different cookie recipes to share?


Don't do this its still to warm to bake cookies, gr, gr, gr....whine...whine...


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 29, 2015)

It's almost that time, holiday season, cookies in the oven!
I've been lazy the last several years, maybe I have to get motivated!


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 29, 2015)

PS - I like Oatmeal cookies, but NO RAISINS!


----------



## aaronleland (Sep 29, 2015)

Nothing better than a nice homemade chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 29, 2015)

yes


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> What's your favorite home made cookie?
> What's your favorite store bough cookie?
> Any good/different cookie recipes to share?


I really don't care as long as you bake it with love


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 29, 2015)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 29, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > What's your favorite home made cookie?
> ...


 
please.............


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 29, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


 
gee.... what a shock!


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 29, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


 
gee.... what a shock!


----------



## Taz (Sep 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> ...


I bet you like to load up a bong and chillax.


----------



## Spinster (Sep 29, 2015)

Sniperdoodles and mint tea. Not quite like the pic above, but almost!


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 29, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> Nothing better than a nice homemade chocolate chip cookie.


with walnuts and preferably black walnuts


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> What's your favorite home made cookie?
> What's your favorite store bough cookie?
> Any good/different cookie recipes to share?



Hey bonzi, when I grew up in Chicago the cookie plant was on Harlem avenue...it always smelled so good...

You are as old as me, do you remember getting a pickle out of a cold bucket at the store?

Btw my favorite home made cookie is chocolate chip, fresh from the stove...


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Sep 29, 2015)

Taz said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


 
He's a "dope" (in more ways than 1)  !!!!


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm a dope cause I keep multi-posting! Aaargh!


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 29, 2015)

Spinster said:


> Sniperdoodles and mint tea. Not quite like the pic above, but almost!


 
Sniperdoodles?  Are they different from Snickerdoodles?


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 29, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > What's your favorite home made cookie?
> ...


 
Yep.  My grandfather and his brother even owned a small country store called The Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQTEhUSExQUFhUVGBYaFxgYGBcYFxcYGB4YGBgVGBgdHCggHRolHBgYITEhJSorLi4uFyAzODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGywkICY0LywtMCwsLCw0LCwsLCwsLCwvLCwsNC8sLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIAMIBAwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAEAAgMBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAABQYDBAcCAQj/xAA6EAABAwIEAwYEBAYDAAMAAAABAAIRAyEEEjFBBVFhBhMicYGRMkKh8BRSscEHI2LR4fEVcpIkQ4L/xAAaAQEAAwEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgMEAQUG/8QAKhEAAwACAgICAQMDBQAAAAAAAAECAxESIQQxIkFREzKhBYGxFGFxkfD/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/AO4oiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIi+EoD6i0/+RYZykPI1y3/RYhiXk8h5Sf1/ZZcnmYY9vf8AwT/TokV8JWlmcfmj2hR1ZzhIqfCRZ8mJv/5sPrZZ6/qUpfGSU4t/ZPooZuJcNzYTsbddlvMxR3A91LH/AFHFX7ujlYmjbRYWYhpMSJ5brMtsZJtbl7INNBERTOBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBERAEReajwASTAFyTsEBr4/HNpCTqbNaNSfvdRld3ejK5xBOwtE/ZVR412i73GEMdDafhadLn4neZVmwtJr2MDpDh8JBMzueq8bzc9VXFPr/JujCohU/f+Df4dgW0wYkk6km8rM6M2t9Y8v8AaU81txF+c2/ys5CyKOUlNU29sw1HhokkAbkrGHB2n10WocMC4gzAMgQSBvabBbtNkWuqHXJ6SJNJIjOKvfTa0UqZrOc6IJhrRuXe9ltcIxLa1IHN4o8Y0ynQt5xqvONDgJaeQmSBr6wvPDh4nPytaTALgTL4keJsbWg6qzHkhdOSTW42ZPwJa8OYbCZBuSOQPtrKyHioa7K4EQPv9FtgrQ4nhQ7xbjkBO4jTqrFVY/lD0Rlq3qyVo1w4SCsqgsDIGoNrfrBUlRr81v8AH/qKrrJ/2VXj4vo20XlrpXpemmmtoqCIi6AiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAi18RjGM+JwB5am3QXWrU4u35QXfRVXnxx+5k5x1XpEkig6vaANElhi99rff0Kj8T2rcNGtEEgzNo1I5hVf63F9P+C6fEyv6LZKqnbDiks7mk6TmHeEEWAIOTzP6AzqoPifbiqzQtHUNF/dVrhmMc5hcx+ZzQXG0lxJknzuVXm8jlHx/kuweNxyfP6I/iWZmMuSM7pzW5CdN9Vf+F49rqQySCBoIBkajyIj36rn/AGnBqsbXbOak4BwIjWdeVj9VKcB4gabaT3ADc5wcuVwiSTbKC4HpA0WHLPKUzVKXKp/udT4ZiM7A47/ey2n1BzVf4JxGm9vgIzESRYDzjyW1iS6fCWum7hYnQmBvf7tKy82lxRjvF82vRvUXB12uDvIrOtDhVJgBc0EHQyf19P25KQK5Mr2iq+no8OoNIiLdLfosbMMG6WH3v6LKSsApkVS/N4S1oyxoQXGZ6yB6I1L+gm/ye3C9wPNe9R+n7L1iC3KZNt1DYKjUa4ucSbTGnIxexsuZIeOiUSqTeyQ7iDJAv6wdfTRZHNt52tuF7pvnnb/axMqTJFnXsQfqPvVR0vo5tmTCsLYgkjkVvtMrRpE7iFtUSvT8DK0+D9FV99mVEReuVhERAEREAREQBERAEXwlV7HdogZFGCBM1Pltrk/N56earyZZxrdE8eOrepJLGcVYwubq5sW01Ei528p1UJiuK1HdByFo5TuQfsLUpyTLgTrM6nzMarLTBcZjXyk+fNeNm8u8j96R6WPx4x++zZiWxobXI0vP1/demUA7TwkD7Fjb/a+0abW6kCLf691oYbFDM4l3habX+sT9dVlHb3xM7gTYEyLGCCNOYvChsRll0iIsLCTrE7EGyskF7czL9NPZVzG7g/FfaBPUrssvwPe0yn9oWAfJqNT6qO7NY0NqagCbzEX0m3mFYOL4RpETczFuW8+xXPsYHUak/Kd+vP3/AHXow1caKMqePJyLe0HvK1B8t74eB0nLM8t7HzWjRxFTC+CswkMENcRLQCR9IsCtTEvL2NiQ5s7yZtI8lLcH4/mijWaDZ2vzN0c0zYqFJo7NJv3p/Rmp8GxIZ3uErt8QBAbAcw7AXuLbb+S3ey3bas1xw+LAeQXHPGUmZ9AZJ0gytvgdNtDEBrXO7p7JbJAgyJHUC5BWl204UG121WABrhc7Bwv4hG4jzvzVSab4tf3O3LWtnRafGaZaDq20HfT3m638Pi2v0JB1g2MaLmPCjUewtbAcyCSXCDJ25TlVhqYWs2me7u4EOguiRuNTEz/pZrnTO14uNrp6LZiS4Hw+vvdfGVXHT/IUDh+0jhDXtc0gAEOEOm1/LbdSWC4oxxMHW5uTc+vkqanvoz1gySttEmxg3aOem/PzXuq6BpMkaRpz8gsLq4F4mJ9ufRYv+SbpcTYftfrP0Vs1paKONP6M1c2nTqo2vVqB4IiddCRGl+X+uq224kHUQRr0j0WOplzQJBve5mL68+ip+yyPi+0Z8LjQ+Ry5XHv6fVbjHQQFFYWm1tmwDqbknkTy5LaYGuOYgE89dCY/VX4r41shklb69Esi8sMgFel9KntbMoREXQEREAREQBfCV9Ve7ccVNDDHJ8dRwY3mJkuI9AR5kKNVxWzsrb0V7tr2mL3fhaOhcGud+Yzdo/pEGecRos+Coju8oB01kRG9h0n3VM4RQL63RusfoD5H6Hkr9hWtygkaEazNrb84K8Xy8jp9nq4pUR0fKdAiQCQAABF7DaT6f5Wy3LEnRw62HS9v8r7jWlrSWNzSRYdbEkbzqVoYis1rmsIMtA8URM7E6baTyWIT8zec4lsWvM29LDZa2EwAaDImSTe+qxireJP0+5hb1Jwi59ra6aru3o7ScLo22aQLCNBy+4WrisE10EiT9ei2KbdwbazzjUG1/wDAXum4RB6z1+/2XOzOqcvaKticDILTcRI10kftsqf2l4KC0wJ0HO+wXTq9D1G1rn7v7Ku8U4a4iREXtv5D9FfivizW6WSdM47h8aaBFOq3w6ZtYG3X1WzjaXwvY6HNgt1NxaJ5GFYOPcJa75TETfXbXl6qo18JVoSGkuZ+Xl5cttF6MtV2YqTl6ZYcP2kcAA+zm6yNSeZ+kzur3wXi4xFHJE2NvC4HYh06z+q5ZgOLMfNOs0yfhnSeR+9gslJ9TCVDVolwDSZAkAggi3UT9FTkwb9ezRGfX7u0dM4lwql3hc3NQJy5nMJykH5cpOWx5RHqvR4vWolrqmR9M5WGo2WuIuYcCec6bnqorAdqqeJp+K8AEgk52nQk/wBuk7LbdRoVGlocQ11tQAPSCBvboFlcfVGlSmuiysxNKu3LUhwM5ZM326tOq0vwwoulrKxa6czQ0uAAm+ZsmJ58t1WxwV0ONCs5zgAclzPIX3gT6La4Z2mdRcKVdrmbSZufPfXnz6qDx69DTnaXX+xaKfFqROQuIIEnaIgWPOdvILw8upmGh72kkAgG0+Kfpqn/ACbXlr9ZETaBpInbWfResPjmgHwmBJt4h7TrZVuSKlpdIzUqtRxAyOEwBMQfMaj/ACtkPcAA6DN7C9pieY0jyWGtxEB1mzr4hpsZI5Rz68ljc6XF0CCbEGCIjW0aHTqucSvi37WjIGOkQ6+4F4jTy/spPC/EATrA5Rv9+ijKZ2B3Ftetzqt3hTXOe2BZpJdPpA87H3VmOOVpIryr4vZYgF9RF9KeWEREAREQBERAFzL+J+MmtTZNmBxjmSQP2XTCuPdvnTiT6x5qnN6LMXsx9nbBo/N4p1gtMyfS3TbVXKm6LneWnYCxv1GmvOypHCIBi+mxM6iZjXexnZTWBxoLnCZLIbcRMtpkki15vYCF4uad02evC3CRaadUWAjfQ/21Waph21QA4Aid/bXkoqkINjI97qSw9eALC9iP3+izFOSOPcmCpgWtcJmDeDJ01v1vZehSHoLEN5Tv9D9Ft16gy3Fp0iT5ifNeGFpFhr6E+fNCPOmuz0XyINzaPPe3mvdLDmAR6+q1iQDDQREanXbfzXs1HRz5Trfa3ONEIOX9Houk6yPra/7LG+iCduev7LxUcZBBE9d94keSja2JqlwYGCb+IXGnULqnZZEP6HHuEsfTmzTz2++iouJ4M4iAJMTYHT/UlX+hexJLpEzMc9ZC8YjDtFiB4reEnnEiDGVXxkc9FnBPqjleP7NsdDS0hx0G9tbjcCF9f2UxIGZlQOAEnM4TEbnnor7xDhbXFpaYy7jraIPr7qWw2AzMgBsbzuIgyeella/Ieg8MJbZxA1u7f/MYQb3FiP8A9BSODqCqBFSHjnlBcOjgNdSrN/E/hYpspvaxt3lrgBoC1xEctAqKzh4PjEfLHrsfVaZaueRmfweiyHDYmm0vY98DbWAI8XhvFtVI4ftGx7BSxIzsjcGxMiSd7/uqvwviGJpEBtUwdZAPtIt6LcL6jjJP3+i5+hy7LP11Pr+S0UeE0TJpVXkbZXWjkZuNfuFnw+BxVMEUqrKgiYIEmflBi+v3dVLD4eoD4XETrEifQGFNcN4VWcRDojQgGfUzdRrxq0WT5MfgsGHxVUgNOHYHf9mNidogx6Ly4vdo9gE3bTDTG0ueesbSpfhfZGo8TUqGDqMtj9fv0U5g8NhsLRNbuxLGlx+Fzgdww2A9I2UZ8bT+T0dvzIXrsjuznAKpl7nva0zqDncOYzXaNlb8Ph2sENAHPqeZWLhWOFakyqAW52g5Tq2RMHrBHuttejiwxHaPNy56yPsIiK8pCIiAIiIAiIgPjlxjtuf/AJPuuzlce/iBQLa09VTlW0WYzRwoytBygzzjxaDztlELJ+HmoXTJLm2kkQALjrtHRaPCqrHPBMkAaSYyiNAIvrPqt+lhmtM03ZpMw7xEHWPe/ovLrpnqx2lonsJxA5QDBkTa5I6i8a/Rb9DirS4sEk+sc4JhQOFxTgRLoFoFhYxaNtfqFuPxhJubkOE6XE9NRfWVmqC/SZYG19JHLVZHujYneOXl98lC4PitNxcyWju3AHaC5sifQwpBtSnAItGua4MzYidLXsFW5aKXJvGoDNx08tJkrHWAIAzXB2sTF9ul18qPDbtkCeQ89hbUrWrVo0iIPwm1/IdT7BR0QmW/RnrOJtO2nPoPp5JTFyCQddJP02Wp+Lm8HM2x+gBIBuLhyx1MUA0ib7bkbREHl+q7osUPWkSGJpnIRcgxI1302PILSfXEkXtl0ne2oHUhMTjXZDcyYjWf31XgUiIcSLyDB3d05/v53kSiGl8j42gC6S422DiDNjNiLf31WfC1rkA6CDO8XmBHW/ksNSpBl0iOcSeuk8vZYPxLSbAgaybGOk352P8Add0Tc8kavbBrq1ANY0uJeJvJIDXfvlHqqQzBOFMtLXNLniAReBqfeFf8RjAywa4k3AF80mP312uo+uwy57h4uRi2hEf+bb6rRiyOZ4lb8dN7IDhPAjVqkNFmifV1gPoVYGdlTyV37KcFFCjLh46hzO6flb6D6kqbNNo5L1McVxPLyXPJ6Oe4PsvfRWzhPBWsuQpLvqYjxNEkAXFydAOq9YrENpsc95hrQS48gNSpzKf2Vu2avGuINw9E1HAuFmhrRLnFxDQGiRJvMDkVz3i9Rpc8ZMQWBpqClUe1tNmQZZaGVWvDBmu0yDK1cc6pjHsrPxeVznltGl3YyMY4OAF3eJ9xLjqWwIso1/DK+BeKtOq2u0ZTUu2TBhoO/MCBHjI3hZM2Sbel9Eol+zpHAeKUm4cd0HFrGtblyEEkAANE6kCATpbWxiR4JxOrWzd5hqlACMpe5hzg8gDI9RuqbwnE0873UmimJe54eBDQC0te0WdlAzSLRk8lfeHGWA5g6ZII/KT4R6CLqXi2+Tj6OWvs2lE8T4y2jWpUyWxVkGZlploabAiCSReLkdVq9uscaWDqllQU6hH8s5spJHiIaZ1yhxgXsVyvsf2mrMc81c1Wb/ES8tMlwEug3Ega+W+nNkcrojM79nbsNiWvBLTIDi0+YMFZlzrD42KlMlgbRIa7NmOZrATFMsJlsPEEtkGOQtf8NiGvEtIPkZg8lHDn59MVOjMiItBAIiIAqf254F3rC5ourgvLmgiCo0tnU9H5yxFF1NxGh+nkQveG4mCYJh1xFhryPuus9puxja0uYIK5bxzs7UpEh7fUjVZMmM048jXolaOMYGEvJJEQB8Wl5jn+6rfFO0zszm0SYJ+PfpBRlCoARZwjS8+hBn3UM7BOBjw2ga87C+yqxxKfZfeWmjfwGIcKjKoccxOVxJ1mS2TPOw/7K/4LjbajTMy2N7+gtbQeipXDcKABmGonmNNSp5gEAgNDZ53n33F48xqq86mmTwXS9FrwnEZm4gGIvEXFptcbarcqYhjoM8yY1trab+SpQxzqZlsgGDIBGvrexWzgO0LRLSHB32PUf3Ky1hftGpZIb7JnFYqDYy0SYbIuOsWC2MGZEtk6bQQRt0J/uoocVcMpAkH0zHXUXtayyDjIzS5jrXkQYGhM+q44evRZzX5NwY+Aad7WuM2ml9/XkvlKrUcbWaYBtBjmJ9b30Xw8XpkaRbMTYjeB56ey+njbHOysyzAsTEHSBoPdc0/wNnn8CD/9tQkag6SII0gb6HkUqYmc0A5mje4BEwel7c1nNQO0IaBcls33n6b8/JY3VLiLtJlp8J1ibAa3N+uq6juj1TLiMz7k/MZkAH4YO15jodVNdnOEmq8V6jYY0y0fnN7noDfr7r1wPgL6h7ysMjNRT0J0u7kOit7GgCBYLf43jPfKzz/J8pJcIPq5r2h4+4VKtCs19SmatQMh5pkFoADXZSCacGRds5SZVs7Yca/DUS4a2A5ySAAPUrgfHe1FbvSXEayTAIIdLSDb5f8AO5nXlfL4o8+VrtnQsHx5tTOO7dUzubFMgEMLJ7sDwkgzHiEmSDNgtXtT2zq1aH4d2VjnnxEOJlonwEhonaY8jqqhW4pDRBaZvG5MuMSTeBl9IVX4linZ2uEgNIIkRz8MC0RyVEY9Pok2joHZao+lXEtBzU2mnnEtygl7iM1o8Gv9JV47VYulTo961gzOYS58+G+UREgF5zS0gG7DooLgDMM6hQfTxNLE1KLCKtNpyEMcS6DPiysvqLzOimKeEbi6jyPga002tY0nJLXZjmLS0ul1tQALfEVjyt8+0TRDYUllN/dw1oYSO6Di7cd4SCCRDhJJJzDQBt7DwXtpTpU3CpOSnHiAc9zg6SZEZpncgb3Oqp2F4XiMHVcWuHd0w45M2aplJDvgs7wnWNAZWjxRlQ1m1BSDjDYDGP8AGdnGYOXM020GXorI6raZKvWtFs7fYp+PpNZQq02hpBcxxmXTlb4w3wm5FzAMaaqg1+F4jCZXVqUtAYbOBY6PGMr2kOEaRYWAU7wTGFjo8TXEEukkFlg10uBEgZZ65gJ1JtDsP3zMji+C03Lb1GOaczcoNw2Ww+JkWLt+3npP5CYX0Uf/AJQuDQ4GR3bROWctMvNMGIBMv1gXYLDfpP8AC57zSdmPhBAaOt3H1hwEdAqBSwYw1Z9OtDy7QgxkAc8AkxJ2luhBu24jpXYssIPdzTaHHNTtd8C5JGYw0tvaZvspzSVzpEaTc7Zb0RF6RnCIiAIiIAtbF4GnUEPaHDqFsouNbGypcR7BYd8lksPTRUzjfYKrTlwh48tRyK7AvhCg8SZNZGfnivhHU/ia4RzEhZ8DxDLtMn2BHLcruON4NRqjxsCq/Ef4dUXyWOLSqLwbLoz8WUehxJjzeAbbRprOoiJWVtGlUdDgNSZgXF7T6KWxX8O64+F4dym61afZDGMNmexhZqwUvRrjyZf7jWbSYAWU6cEnU2AI/qjmD9wj6RDB3gaMvOTO1jz/AMKQpdlMc6xY0C+8RpEQpqh2MrOblqPaGmJ1JgQY2ED9TKj+jf0iz/UYvyVqvhKbQS2Q4TY7jcgc7ahfKuBc6A1okWABaZ3kW6T1XQMD2PpMAzue/pOVvsFN4TAU6QimxrfID9VbPi2/bKr8zGv2ooPCuzOKf8fhYQLv1v8A0i8x5K38N7O0qRDyM9QfMRp/1G36qYRao8aJe/syZPKyWtb6C0uJ8Tp0GZ6jgBsNyYJgegPssHabHmhhatVpaHMacpcQBmNmzOtyLb6LlTsQ6rTDcQXue4h4rF2YDM5rZDQ0AENLRmJFnWuYXcuTj6KZnZYeM4+ljmw67XOhuV1gAA8HSC8xoDaRpqucduOzAY41WteabQGuOrWl8ZTJuAXWgkmSNN7ozCEio1mRrmPJc17i0PM5Q+xAkSddnDclQ3F8Y3u3MH8x1U5YOeGMIzFrWk3cXA+I6WhYZuue9mlqeJQXYkinkIGUFoO/xC4g7ReyieJ4ol0SCBYXkEevqs3E3ZHkGTlsDPxAAAT1Gih6zzJB/wBLdEmdstH8N6wGNAd8zKjBO+cZBsfmLVc+znG6jC6iWuJAhpa4sytkEOLs0DVmvKN1zTsvVLMTSeNnD2nfp/ZWzAA1XmHEObUqh19i2n3c+jKkeR5wqc2PdPZ2a0dMbxOq55p4oPaGl0HI1wOUNPiyOkt8RMXEabFRPE8I+llzsD21PCwip4HNJe4uziI1PxTd3w6leuC4p9QNo1yHuyl1JzzDosC1tQXDrixnbyWvxDjADSM5fTBa5hILix4zCJOhg5eUREXWFTp6SNC9GGvw3LRLicrAcpIgyAQBTOms6xFjbQLLT45iGtzd5TcGtHicymCyC1uVr8oES4CI6iNtupxOlVwz6hqw8ABwyhoe2QReJLmviHa23BVFxraz7mQwQIGYtIs50jSZGaTy/pEWRHL9xy6RdsbxGri2tqsl3hDXgN8Lxu6HyJGQ3afFl2Ig3zszg2sZ3lR9IjMHAtdDcwsDrrsuWYPB1uHig6q5rmOAqtynxOyTlYXCQfjnUzmbOineyXE2sex/dtcytVkNMvyQWwG7NILrGPl9pOeLT+l/7+CKba0jsIK+ryx03XpeouzMEREAREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBERAc8/iVxEupuofK63qDI+oVDq1206f4eu13eBzSKrXOaCypcgBsZpmLzuBEq//wAQuDvd42Ax02XPMc2o9hbVe91y4jwiHNLcrpidBECFkyLbLfonA5lPB03eIVXF2VxcHAEuaXNcdQ3KHCQdS6xy2rb2VC9z6hzODnX1nWNtQABJvqsFXFOytpnO5gkHNpcAaDo436FYMXUc1rwZzbEk5ogNkHl8N9bjoq+HEEhhOzFTGVHPcC1ljLQJuLNEmBzk7CbqH4/2cYx+Sj3hg5Tnykl4MQIaAfb3V34HSxGGw1OrUpvLHgEua5xIjKQxw2DtbiIb6Hb4vxDCVaOdwY2pBDGtAhpDozgOaP5jZmSJuIOqqealXXaJKUcZxdI0Xm3wukR8wm0dNoUlgscRUD6QykuaSHfMBMtt6wTvPVTfHcAczzq5hZ4d3EkHMXZYkC4vGoKxtw4q1WEtDIa6XOuHfl01NjrN/MTpVpog50TXBOLMfSYamUvoumHeFzLBpcZ+JpLaZgzGUG0BO3mOZVqUzRYW1S0Go35gJl5iYk+A3/MOSi+L4B+GY2plLS6YnWAd/wCkx9Fr8HqzTJfILiDTc0yad7kEm7TYQ6eewVShb5E+T1o80uJU8wphwBeY8bnBtzMGGkQJ/VSxfUaSwgmg4iwLRDxF3EPGUwYgTrpNloYFzHOdTeDTqC1N5JdHikuaw2ncG0X53xGtIOSoxwoglwpuD3DM5oDo3+VpiQ2dpEy4kSxcO4NSfRqCmakgEtbnBL3NEumaYDi4EMh0xAgCVn7PcMqsxLc8tDu7qOpipcNdZr3ARp4drREBYeENBoGrLgJ8Lgfmqy12SRAcDlMEH4CrDT4nLKFVpp9417WmWjIGE5Xmn4hLSWk5TuYIBEminXaJ6R1Hh+JZUph9MgtItC2VF8AA7sw1zRMCXFwIEXbJMDW1t7KUXo4a5QmUUtMIiKw4EREAREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQHmowOEESFBcU7LUajTDQCVPouOUzqejhfaXsy+k4wJAOmxG4KrbMY+k9r6lIVWtuWOuCBq0zJg+ui/RXEuGsqiCBKonGOxEkloVFT+SaezVwXEM2DqNZUoU21HNDWU6+YUnOcGjI51LxNmCW3AG4VMxXCqrsQ2k8HNSs4AjIYGaSA2SbzfkFu8V7JPZfL6xf3XngXDalV0PcGUmua2o+wJzyGNJM2LouAs7jgnWyXZ8x9NrHAVA5kZWsLn5WkZszg3wXvPxbey+1y1jTLKc1AZbLsxJiHFsxcToN9dlN1ew9VzzSLs+UyHkXLdBBkwItAsPZZMX2MrQC9zjl0uTA5X1XMaVSmmdeznnGcY5zWU9mCBrPlGyisPj3MBY0SBrM73nQiPvZWjjPBywwQoynhg1hdGY3gaxHT70WhrRE1KOHY+qwOc4tAglpmBectryOfI6q0jh+HLPmz1PA9wbmaWtLXNFRuZsOzNLi4aNjyEZUw2WMzHOD2NMzBaTcOJm1zFuYst2tTc3u6bn0w2WuAnxPJDQ0EmRtpb5ukVVtv2SXSPWAwTTmpszHNlqNLQS0kEjKSBmJvM7FpVhdw6oyg1uRzmuLalU5C9xeM0xYajLOWXf0xCiOA4GsarhTFQuc6cpiWkZhDhqBcj0XQR2HLofnFKp3eQ5RmY6S4maZtcwc2th+URU5qq0ju0l2bXZB7C+p3dUyQ15aDmpuD5/mAFoIdmDmmIEASM0q4KIwfZ6jTrd+0OFTK5vxGIcQXWOkwLaWFlLrbhx8J0ymnt7CIiuIhERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBERAEREAREQBERAYa+Ga8Q5oKq/FOw9J7szDlPTUdR1VuRRqEzqbRX+F8Fqse19Su5xDXNI1sTYAwNgLkE635Tz2AiCvSKMYphaQbbKP2v7N5gXNC5fjeEOa7RfoZ7QRBUVi+z9J5khccskq/JxThbIrZXFxLg0ZSRaDmDhuIgi3IKw4HgpxTXOZReSS/IKjczRJIzahuaM1/6hEwumYbgFBpDu7aXNmCQCRMTB6wPZSjWxoqngdPfokrSIjgXAKVANc1mWpkDXHM42sYuY21hTCItEypWkVt7CIikcCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgCIiAIiIAiIgP//Z
> ...


I stay away from bacteria urine, ie, booze...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Spinster said:
> 
> 
> > Sniperdoodles and mint tea. Not quite like the pic above, but almost!
> ...






Bonzi said:


> Sniperdoodles? Are they different from Snickerdoodles?



far more deadly


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 29, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


 
.. don't talk about it, I'm out....


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## NoNukes (Sep 29, 2015)

380 g flour
1tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
6tbsp cocoa
1 cup veg oil
1 cup maple syrup
1 tsp vanilla essence

Mix together
Put tbsp size blobs on baking sheet
Bake 12-14 minutes @350
Should be soft when removed from oven. They are like brownies.


----------



## Spinster (Sep 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


>



Wow!! Those look wonderful.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 29, 2015)

At Publix Supermarkets they carry what they call "San Francisco" cookies -- basically oblong shortbread cookies with a twist of anise in 'em.

It's a damn good thing Publix has no presence in Carolina, 'cause I can NOT resist 'em.  Ain't nothing like shortbread... and throw in the anise, I'm done for.


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 29, 2015)

Spinster said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
... I was looking up Snickerdoodles (I know what they are but, just for the heck of it... ) anyway, saw these and I was like "OH YEAH"... I can feel the pounds piling on just looking at them!


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> At Publix Supermarkets they carry what they call "San Francisco" cookies -- basically oblong shortbread cookies with a twist of anise in 'em.
> 
> It's a damn good thing Publix has no presence in Carolina, 'cause I can NOT resist 'em.  Ain't nothing like shortbread... and throw in the anise, I'm done for.


 
I type in San Francisco cookies and this is what I get (sheesh.........)


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 29, 2015)

Christmas is coming.


----------



## Spinster (Sep 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Spinster said:
> 
> 
> > Sniperdoodles and mint tea. Not quite like the pic above, but almost!
> ...



Oops. Damn typos!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> PS - I like Oatmeal cookies, but NO RAISINS!



  We are of one mind.  When I get elected Emperor, my first order of bidness will be that raisins will be _*illegal*_.  

So .... vote for me


----------



## boedicca (Sep 29, 2015)

The best cookie is homemade.  My two favs:

- The tollhouse chocolate chip recipe (right on the bag of chips) using real butter.
- The oatmeal cookie recipe (on the quaker oatmeal package) using real butter plus shortening.


----------



## Spinster (Sep 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > At Publix Supermarkets they carry what they call "San Francisco" cookies -- basically oblong shortbread cookies with a twist of anise in 'em.
> ...



The taste maybe good, but the shape....


----------



## boedicca (Sep 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > PS - I like Oatmeal cookies, but NO RAISINS!
> ...




Indeed.  Oatmeal WITHOUT raisins...but sometimes with walnuts.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 29, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Spinster said:
> ...




(because the chocolate ones have the added ingredient Ex-Lax)


----------



## boedicca (Sep 29, 2015)

For Christmas:  Russian Tea Cakes.  Very important to not bake too long.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 29, 2015)

boedicca said:


> For Christmas:  Russian Tea Cakes.  Very important to not bake too long.




Ho do you make it Russian?

red frosting?


----------



## boedicca (Sep 29, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > For Christmas:  Russian Tea Cakes.  Very important to not bake too long.
> ...




No!  Russian Tea Cakes look like little snowballs.  They are basically buttery dough with walnuts cooked until just set (but still slightly doughy).  Then, rolled in powdered sugar.  Delish!


----------



## boedicca (Sep 29, 2015)

True Confession:   I was the master cookie maker as a child.  My mother once lent me to some neighbors to make their Christmas cookies.  I think I made 8 different recipes for them that day.   Their daughters were friends of my younger sisters - so we had a fun cookie making party.


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 29, 2015)

Spinster said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Spinster said:
> ...


 
the *Sniperdoodle* is on your left......


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 29, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


 
Winner!


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > PS - I like Oatmeal cookies, but NO RAISINS!
> ...


 
Awww...  You have my vote Pogo


----------



## boedicca (Sep 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Chicken dinner?


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 29, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


 
Why is it Chicken dinner?  Wouldn't Steak, Lobster, Salmon etc.  be better?


----------



## boedicca (Sep 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Because!

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!


----------



## NoNukes (Sep 29, 2015)

aaronleland said:


> Nothing better than a nice homemade chocolate chip cookie.


You must be doing something wrong when it comes to sex. LOL


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> What's your favorite home made cookie?
> What's your favorite store bough cookie?
> Any good/different cookie recipes to share?



Last batch of semi-sweet chocolate chip came out super well. Had switched to exclusively milk chocolate chips but had the semi-sweet in the bottom of the freezer so used them up and maybe it was just the comparison to milk chocolate, but they were super yummy.

I don't buy storebought cookies. Any more. 

My recipes are in a thread in the Foodn Wine group, "my recipes" think it's called.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)

Oatmeal chocolate chip!!!  I like oatmeal chocolate chip so much better than regular chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 29, 2015)

Ooey gooey chocolate chip cookies....homemade or slice and bake from the store....warm from the oven. But, no  can do. It will screw my insides up.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> PS - I like Oatmeal cookies, but NO RAISINS!



I like raisins by themselves but not in cookies or anything.  Love oatmeal cookies too though.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


>



Those look more like doughnut holes than cookies to me.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)

Homemade are the best, but I do pick up a package of the Pepperidge Farms Milano cookies.  Yummy!    I really prefer simple cookies with not a lot of fillings and stuff.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 29, 2015)

My grandma used to make me peanut butter cookies with chocolate chips in them. My favorite. I haven't eaten them since she passed 12 years ago though.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2015)

When my son was small, he loved oatmeal cookies and oatmeal, and he would say "yootmeal."  Lol.  That was so cute.  "Ma-ma, want yootmeal."


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Sep 29, 2015)

I like applesauce in my oatmeal cookies.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 29, 2015)

To me, the soft Chips Ahoy cookies are the best.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 30, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


 
I guess "winner winner salmon dinner" just doesn't quite have that "ring".....


----------



## boedicca (Sep 30, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...




The most you could get away with is "Winner Winner Tuna Dinner" as Tuna is the Chicken of the Sea.


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 30, 2015)

I guess good old Home Made Chocolate Chip cookies is the winner (Chicken OR Tuna Dinner!)
My grandfather made the best.
No one could ever duplicate them.


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 30, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


 
Day late and a dollar short


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 1, 2015)

JOSweetHeart said:


> To me, the soft Chips Ahoy cookies are the best.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



Really?  I don't like those.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 1, 2015)

I also love Thin Mint girl scout cookies.  Also Fudge Mint Oreos, which I also enjoy, but I can only eat a couple or I will get a belly ache.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I also love Thin Mint girl scout cookies.  Also Fudge Mint Oreos, which I also enjoy, but I can only eat a couple or I will get a belly ache.


 
I can't buy Girl Scout Thin Mints cause I will just eat the entire sleeve....not good.....


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > To me, the soft Chips Ahoy cookies are the best.
> ...


More for me then!   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 1, 2015)

JOSweetHeart said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...



You forgot to bless the cookies!    Lol.


----------



## shadow355 (Oct 1, 2015)

Girl Scout  - Thin Mints........RIGHT out of the refrigator.


   Shadow 355


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Cookies are not a living thing.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 7, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> What's your favorite home made cookie?
> What's your favorite store bough cookie?
> Any good/different cookie recipes to share?


Get any cookie dough, whatever is on sale, and then put ice cream on top. Nothing better. I like death by chocolate ice cream and chocolate chip cookie.

I may have picked peanutbutter cookie but its not an option.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 7, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I also love Thin Mint girl scout cookies.  Also Fudge Mint Oreos, which I also enjoy, but I can only eat a couple or I will get a belly ache.


Two types of people. People who like mint and almond joys and people that don't. Do you like almond joys? Yuck.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I also love Thin Mint girl scout cookies.  Also Fudge Mint Oreos, which I also enjoy, but I can only eat a couple or I will get a belly ache.
> ...



I like almonds by themselves but not in my candy.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2015)

There is some kind of cookie that's made from almonds that are ground up, but I can't for the life of me remember what it's called.  Those aren't bad either, since the almonds are ground up and are part of the cookie batter.  Maybe I'll try to google that later.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 13, 2015)

have yall tried the chips ahoy with the oreo stuffing in the middle? Yeah I won't be buying those again.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 13, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> have yall tried the chips ahoy with the oreo stuffing in the middle? Yeah I won't be buying those again.


 
nothing beats a homemade cookie.. store bought cooking are trash.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Oct 13, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > have yall tried the chips ahoy with the oreo stuffing in the middle? Yeah I won't be buying those again.
> ...



oh no, I meant my wife and I ate the entire bag in one night LOL they are fucking good. 

Of course homemade cookies are way better .


My favorite cookie to make is oatmeal chocolate chip. YUM


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 13, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


 
I have my own selfish indulgences.. many actually


----------

